# Drivers on Windows 7 different from Windows XP



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

_*EDIT:*_ I just went back and solved my own problem. I searched my hard drive for "Motorola" and found the program I was looking for. *The name of the program is Motorola Driver Installer.* I can't for the life of me understand why none of the comprehensive sbf, adb or driver installation guides mention this tool as it is easily the single most efficient way of fixing driver problems. *Once the Motorola Driver Installer is open, it gives the option to "Clean Only", "Update Drivers" or "Clean and Reinstall"*. If I ever run into driver problems I simply clean and reinstall and maybe update drivers for good measure. Upon reconnecting my phone everything usually connections correctly. I recommend featuring this tool very heavily in any guides that are out there.

I need a quick hand. I just switched to a Windows 7 system from my old Windows XP one. I grabbed the 5.5.0 drivers from motorola's site as usual (http://www.motorola....harging-Drivers) and installed them. On XP once this had installed it put a thing in the start menu that let me access this "driver install/uninstall/repair" tool that I could get to through the Start Menu. I believe this was housed in the Motorola folder.

When I install this on Windows 7 it doesn't create a Motorola folder in the Start Menu. I've tried clicking all the programs in the Program Files/Motorola folder on the HD and none of them start what I'm talking about.

The tool I'm talking about is extremely helpful b/c if for some reason the computer and phone miscommuncated and one of the parts of the installation when I plugged in the phone failed, I could just open this tool and repair/reinstall the drivers, plug in the phone again and be all set. I don't have this option now and I need it b/c I accidently plugged in my phone before first installing these drivers. I need to remove/reinstall with this tool. Please help.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can anyone provide any insight on this? I really need to access that driver refresh tool :-/


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just updated my OP. * I recommend that anyone who has written any of the tutorials that mention driver installation also mention Motorola Driver Installer and how to find it (and/or typical hard drive location).*


----------

